

Free Robotics Training for 10,000 Nigerian Kids - olaoluwaaci
http://techcabal.com/2015/06/30/local-ngo-aci-is-raising-150000-to-teach-10000-nigerian-kids-to-make-robots/

======
PKosseh
how amazing is this! especially considering the focus right now is the lack of
diversity in tech but its very clear that techies are taking a very direct
step towards inclusion. Not that am saying the lack of diversity is a minor
problem but with this upward movement of reaching communities like a country
in west africa, the tech industry is defintiely trying to catch up and make up
for it. Very impressive! Very happy for all the 10,000 students that will
experience this.

~~~
olaoluwaaci
Thanks so much Pkosseh! Please tell family and friends about it and also
support this project.

